# Controller received command whilst busy en Proteus 7.7



## Alex Oteiza (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a tod@s: sabe alguien el porqué, de este error o advertencia, al simular un programa hex de PBP con LCD, el programa funciona bien en el board, pero no en el simulador. Un saludo.


----------



## OZONO (Mar 4, 2011)

Probablemente estás utilizando alguna interrupción que le envia mensajes a el LCD. se soluciona con un retardo de 20ms antes de enviarle el mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## MerLiNz (Mar 7, 2011)

pasate por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/error-frecuencimetro-escrito-ccs-simulado-proteus-15718/

creo que es el mismo problema con la misma solucion


----------

